# Huntington Brass Fixtures?



## Bonafide (Feb 24, 2010)

New store just opened about a week ago, imagine Home Depot and Building 19 having a baby store, something like a Bargain Outlet. They carry faucets, cabinets, tools and so on, major name brands and other not so popular brands. My question is, have any you guys ever heard of, used, installed, or repaired any Huntington Brass fixtures? Im curious because i've never heard of this brand, but its in the same section as Delta, Moen, and American Standard. And in the other section, which i consider the cheap products, they have Jameco, Price Pfister, Mueller, and so on.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes Huntington Brass and I have met...

You know the companies the have nice websites that say things like...



> Of course, good looks alone are not enough. Our discriminating customer also demands the highest quality of performance, function and craftsmanship. Huntington Brass demands the highest standard of quality using the latest technology to ensure a lifetime worry free operation.


While their website has no parts breakdowns to be found and the nearest supplier is at least an hour drive away...:whistling2:

Lotsa Luck! Foo Foo Crap!










http://www.huntingtonbrass.com/


----------

